# What is this



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 25, 2021)

I want to kill it it’s been in veg over 4-5months still no sex random seed 
No pistils no balls nothing


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 25, 2021)

There is no nute lockout cause I made this tree bald few days ago and I see the same thing growing back. Nothing new not a ph issue I know some of the leaves are curling but this not a heat issue or co2 plant got me wanting to chop it.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 25, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I want to kill it it’s been in veg over 4-5months still no sex random seed
> No pistils no balls nothing


Have you switched to 12 hours light and 12 hours dark?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes 


sharonp said:


> Have you switched to 12 hours light and 12 hours dark?


yes and nothing new happened a few of my other plants showed balls some pistils this plant shows nothing


----------



## sharonp (Jul 25, 2021)

That is what happens with random seeds. At least you didn't buy them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

switch it to flower


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 25, 2021)

sharonp said:


> That is what happens with random seeds. At least you didn't buy them.


Nope it was free


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 25, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> switch it to flower


I did have it in flower for 2 weeks I killed it today rip never again will I grow random seeds rest of my plants are looking good new growth consistently


----------



## leafminer (Jul 25, 2021)

4 to 5 months? And that small? Mine take 4-5 weeks to get to that size.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 25, 2021)

leafminer said:


> 4 to 5 months? And that small? Mine take 4-5 weeks to get to that size.


Exactly why I killed it my other one is bigger than it same seed family this was just a weird one for me I wasted supplies on


----------



## sharonp (Jul 25, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Exactly why I killed it my other one is bigger than it same seed family this was just a weird one for me I wasted supplies on


Eliminating a plant is never easy, but they take up resources and even light space. So, sometimes you have to do that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2021)

Runts are a waste of time and a pain in the ass.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Jul 26, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Eliminating a plant is never easy, but they take up resources and even light space. So, sometimes you have to do that.


Yeah unfortunately it did hurt me as it was like this for months maybe something I did hurt this Plant so much it stayed like this, but I didn’t want to invest anymore time on this sick plant


----------

